# WTF?? No Country for Old Men??



## AceHBK (Jan 3, 2008)

Ok, I just watched this movie and im so thoroughly confused that it isn't even funny.

I see where it is up for Oscars and all the critics rave about it and in the last I say 30 minutes I have no clue what is going on.

At the end of the movie I feel like a deer caught in headlights cause I am totally clueless.

Someone please explain the ending of this movie for me?!?!!?

*something inside of me told me to just cut it off and go to bed*


----------



## CuongNhuka (Jan 3, 2008)

AceHBK said:


> Ok, I just watched this movie and im so thoroughly confused that it isn't even funny.
> 
> I see where it is up for Oscars and all the critics rave about it and in the last I say 30 minutes I have no clue what is going on.
> 
> ...


 
OK, what don't you get?


----------



## Omar B (Jan 3, 2008)

Read the book.


----------



## AceHBK (Jan 3, 2008)

I don't get the last half hour...

What happened to the money?
Who killed Josh Brolin?

After that movie I REFUSE to read the book.


----------



## Big Don (Jan 3, 2008)

Crap!
One of the Black Belts at my school just told me it was great, now this.
I don't know jack about either of your tastes in movies.
Crap


----------



## AceHBK (Jan 3, 2008)

Big Don said:


> Crap!
> One of the Black Belts at my school just told me it was great, now this.
> I don't know jack about either of your tastes in movies.
> Crap


 

The whole movie was great except the last 30 min.  I was flat out lost.
Tell me what movies u like and I will see if i agree or disagree so u can see movie tastes


----------



## CuongNhuka (Jan 3, 2008)

AceHBK said:


> What happened to the money?
> Who killed Josh Brolin?


 
I don't recall who Brolin is (mind reminding me?), however, this movie is basicly an American Gothic Horror. Which means, there is no answer to the question 'who has the money'. We are meant to be left with no answer, so that the author can go back latter, and answer it in anouther book. Thats a common end in mystery storys (ever read the Beast of the Baskervilles?)


----------



## AceHBK (Jan 3, 2008)

CuongNhuka said:


> I don't recall who Brolin is (mind reminding me?), however, this movie is basicly an American Gothic Horror. Which means, there is no answer to the question 'who has the money'. We are meant to be left with no answer, so that the author can go back latter, and answer it in anouther book. Thats a common end in mystery storys (ever read the Beast of the Baskervilles?)


 
Oh im sorry Brolin played the main character running with the money...Llewelyn Moss. 

So im supposed to be confused as all hell??  Well they did their job then cause I am.
The guy who played Chigurh (Hitman) did a great job.  I went to the movies with an ex to see "Love in the time of cholera"....for a chick flick it was a good movie .  Amazing to see him play a love sick puppy in one movie and then a stone cold killer in the next.  Great acting.

I loved this movie all the way up to the hotel in El Paso.  When Llewelyn got killed nothing else made sense from that point on.


----------



## Carol (Jan 4, 2008)

I've heard from a few other people that the ending makes no sense.  I still really want to see it.  Usually movie trailers don't excite me at all but after seeing seeing snippets of Javier Bardem playing that psycho killer...it looks like one helluva movie.


----------



## AceHBK (Jan 4, 2008)

Carol Kaur said:


> I've heard from a few other people that the ending makes no sense. I still really want to see it. Usually movie trailers don't excite me at all but after seeing seeing snippets of Javier Bardem playing that psycho killer...it looks like one helluva movie.


 
Please watch it and tell us what u think.

Yea Javier could win best actor for this


----------



## CuongNhuka (Jan 4, 2008)

AceHBK said:


> Oh im sorry Brolin played the main character running with the money...Llewelyn Moss.
> 
> So im supposed to be confused as all hell?? Well they did their job then cause I am.
> The guy who played Chigurh (Hitman) did a great job. I went to the movies with an ex to see "Love in the time of cholera"....for a chick flick it was a good movie . Amazing to see him play a love sick puppy in one movie and then a stone cold killer in the next. Great acting.
> ...


 
Enter, OK, so what part of the Mexican gangsters running out of the hotel shooting, and the cops finding his body makes no sense?

No, your supposed to be left asking questions. Again, Hound of the Baskervilles.


----------



## Omar B (Jan 4, 2008)

If you guys liked this you should check out "Blood Meridian" also by Cormac McCarthy.  The most brutal, violent and ehartrending peice of fiction you've ever written.  The old west, cowboys, Indians, bandits and everybody going at each other with weapons.  I've heard it said that it's pretty unfilmable due to the level of violence, but then I think they could cuz they toned down No Country pretty well.


----------



## Carol (Jan 4, 2008)

Omar B said:


> If you guys liked this you should check out "Blood Meridian" also by Cormac McCarthy.  The most brutal, violent and ehartrending peice of fiction you've ever written.  The old west, cowboys, Indians, bandits and everybody going at each other with weapons.  I've heard it said that it's pretty unfilmable due to the level of violence, but then I think they could cuz they toned down No Country pretty well.



I didn't like No Country as a book very much.  I like his creativity and his story ideas.  But his talking-in-circles writing style is too self-indulgent...for me, anyway.


----------



## Omar B (Jan 4, 2008)

I like authors who are wordy and don't write in completely linear fashions.  I've got a degree in English Lit and Journalism, so I find it hard to find books that grab my attention since I've read most of the great ones.  I dig his use of punctuation and rhythm, not very noticeable but things follow a very deliberate meter while exploring chaos.  Kinda like John Lecarre, another favorite of mine.

Another good Cormac book is All The Pretty Horses.  I think there was a movie of that one too, with Matt Damon, but don't quote me on that.


----------

